# Priceless...for everthing else there is MasterCard



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sure you go in slow and watch for cameras...










Next...



















Hmmm, let me think...LOL!!! 










Good job! They found it. :mrgreen:










Ummm... -)O(-



















QUICK...TURN THE LIGHTS OFF!!! Yes, that will do it... :?:










Cover up the flashlight that is now turned off, we don't want to be detected. :idea:










I just shat myself... -)O(-










Dude! You stink... :?



















Seriously, I just shat myself!!! -)O(-










I need some TP...




























Let's go...










*WHICH WAY IS MECCA???* Dude, I think it is the other way, I'm pointing this way... :mrgreen: They must have lost a football and were trying to recover a fumble by leaping to the ground spread eagle??? :shock: Still undetermined if they were praying to Mecca or playing football? :roll:



















Random photo of a tree, this must have been a buck in the rut that stuck it's antlers in the tree?










Finally some cops show up.










And more with AR-15s and shotguns.










In the chase...the felons have been waiting.










Packing them out...LOL!










Shipping them out.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I really want to hear the rest of the story (particularly what the random photos have to do with it) haha but that is pretty dang funny :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A couple of stoners that are somewhere they shouldn't be?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

LOAH said:


> A couple of stoners that are somewhere they shouldn't be?


This is the 3rd known shopping adventure they went on, so yes - somewhere they *SHOULDN'T* be!!! Plenty of posted signs they passed, they knew what they were doing.

Idiots didn't realize the cameras were wireless that send their image to a cell phone INSTANTLY, plus sensors that detect vibrations, so they can be tracked and pinpointed even when they planned a raid in the cover of darkness in a remote area. :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nueces said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of stoners that are somewhere they shouldn't be?
> ...


wow! my curiosity is officially piqued!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

REPETER said:


> wow! my curiosity is officially piqued!


Nothing really. :mrgreen:

Amazing what a few high capacity clips will do to bring a situation under control. 8)


----------

